# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Xpress - Can not open companies/locate server

## J7J

Hi,

A client of mine installed Pastel v12 recently and did the conversion of the companies from v11.

She then deleted the v11 shortcut from her Desktop.

When she opened v12 again after that, the companies were not listed in the companies list.  I tried to locate the companies by clicking on "Manage"/"Locate Server" and I can see the Xpress12 folder, as well as the companies' folders under it.  I can select a specific company folder, but the "OK" button remains greyed out...

I tried to create a new company as well, thinking that I could restore a backup of this company, but then I get an error that there are no active servers and whether we want to activate a server now.  If I click "Yes", and then "Locate Server", "OK" is still greyed out.  It seems like it is a database problem.

Any suggestions?  Thanks!

----------


## Mike C

Once the companies have been converted and put into the Pastel 12 folder, you need to open Pastel 12 - go to open a company.  The Demo Program should show.  Then select "manage companies" or "add company".  It should give you the list of companies that have been put in folders in Pastel 12..  Select the company you want, and add it from there.  It should now appear in your list of companies available.

----------


## J7J

Thank you for your response, Mike C.

I can not add a company from the list (Explorer List ie. C:/Xpress12/Company Folder), as the "OK" button is greyed out when trying to do that.  Funny thing is, it is doing the exact same thing in v11 as well (I opened v11, to check whether we could open companies in there)...  That is what gives me the feeling that it is a database issue...

----------


## Mike C

Looks like Neville Bailey will have to come to your rescue on this one. Sorry that I can't help more.

----------

J7J (03-Apr-13)

----------


## J7J

I still appreciate you taking the time to give advice!  Thank you!

Neville, please help?  :Wink:

----------


## Farren Maré

Hi There, Can you see anything listed under the Manage screen ? is the server name showing? If you send me your Teamviewer Details I can have a look for you.

----------


## Neville Bailey

After you select "Locate Server", browse to the Pastel12 folder on the server computer, and then to the Custom/Registration folder.

----------


## J7J

> Hi There, Can you see anything listed under the Manage screen ? is the server name showing? If you send me your Teamviewer Details I can have a look for you.


Hi Farren,

Thank you very much for your offer.  The Xpress that is giving the issues is on a client's machine and I am not there today.  Will let you know what happens.

----------


## J7J

> After you select "Locate Server", browse to the Pastel12 folder on the server computer, and then to the Custom/Registration folder.



Hi Neville,

Thank you very much for your advice.  It is a single workstation, so there is not a seperate server computer.  I told my client to try the above on her workstation and then if it still does not work, I told her to phone Pastel.

I will let you know what happens.

----------


## J7J

Hi Farren and Neville,

The client managed to get hold of Pastel Support and they sorted it out.  I asked her what the resolution was and it sounded like it was very similar to the advice you gave, Neville.  Thank you very much.

----------


## Kleemag

> After you select "Locate Server", browse to the Pastel12 folder on the server computer, and then to the Custom/Registration folder.


Hi Neville

Please can you help!  My PC has been reinstalled and I cannot add companys in Pastel vs 11.   My 'add company' box is blank. Everything except 'locate server' and 'close' are greyed out.

I click on c:\Pastel11 - Custom - registration - OK and get a popup saying "the server is not registered and cannot be added".

What do I do now, please?
Thanks
Kerry

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville
> 
> Please can you help!  My PC has been reinstalled and I cannot add companys in Pastel vs 11.   My 'add company' box is blank. Everything except 'locate server' and 'close' are greyed out.
> 
> I click on c:\Pastel11 - Custom - registration - OK and get a popup saying "the server is not registered and cannot be added".
> 
> What do I do now, please?
> Thanks
> Kerry


Hi Kerry,

The part of my post that you quoted in your post is exactly what you need to do!

----------


## Kleemag

> Hi Kerry,
> 
> The part of my post that you quoted in your post is exactly what you need to do!


Ok thanks. I'd better contact Pastel Support then cos, as I said, the other options are greyed out and what I need to do is not possible :-(

----------


## HBFS

> After you select "Locate Server", browse to the Pastel12 folder on the server computer, and then to the Custom/Registration folder.


HI Neville, 

I've got similar issue and ahve done the above, but received an error message : The server is already registered. 

I've registered the server and my Pastel (V12) with the network path p:(server_name)/Pastel/Pastel12/Customs/Registration

However, the Pastel12 folder was initially located on the C:, so my IT copied it to the server drive. Could this be causing the issue? And if so, do you have any advice to solve it?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> HI Neville, 
> 
> I've got similar issue and ahve done the above, but received an error message : The server is already registered. 
> 
> I've registered the server and my Pastel (V12) with the network path p:(server_name)/Pastel/Pastel12/Customs/Registration
> 
> However, the Pastel12 folder was initially located on the C:, so my IT copied it to the server drive. Could this be causing the issue? And if so, do you have any advice to solve it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


After opening Manage Companies, highlight the existing server in the top left pane, and then click on the "Remove Server" button on the right. Then click on the "Locate Server" button and browse to the Pastel12/Customs/Registration folder on your new server.

----------


## Ends

Awesome job Nelville Bailey :Cool:

----------


## Lana Joubert

> Hi Kerry,
> 
> The part of my post that you quoted in your post is exactly what you need to do!


Hi Neville

I am new to this Forum but was searching last night to try and resolve the same Pastel issue and came across these Posts. I wonder if you are able to assist please.

When i click on Locate server and got to Custom - registrations, I just keep getting an error message to say "The server is not registered and cannot be added"
I have no idea why my server and companies have disappeared as they have always worked fine on this computer. The companies are all still on the C:\ but pastel is just not picking them up at all.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Lana,

Have you renamed your computer recently? 

If you open Pastel, go to Help...About and make a note of the server name. Then, right-click on My Computer/Computer/My PC (depending on the version of Windows you have), and check what the computer name is there. Are they the same?

----------

